# Nikolai obhukov music a paradox,it fit between Schoenberg and Claude vivier per se?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had listen to Obhukov recently and some of it reminded me of schoenberg odd pierrot lunaire and Vivier spectralism experiment before Vivier were murder in 1983.

This is insane, it put Obhukov among the uttermost futurist composer of his era, he anticipated spectralism something that would see the day only far later in time, and also was into serrialism
and expressionism woaw what a sound and what a composer!!!

Im flabbergeist folks, i have the book of life partial from a friend of mine and la croix sonore, outstanding work no one sound quite like him.

:tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Agree. And this album is very worthwhile. Maybe Toccata Classics will survey his music more comprehensively in the near future (I hope).


----------

